# Afilas, Chichos, chuches, rotos



## ROSANGELUS

Alexa que interesante, si me permites, tengo unas preguntitas...


alexacohen said:


> ...
> afilas, me imagino que esto es sacapunta (en venezuela), tajalapiz (en colombia)
> chichos  que es esto?
> chuches que es esto?
> rotus  que es esto?
> pinceles eso si lo sé ( al menos)
> recortes doblados de fotos de Orlando Bloom  Bueno...entre gustos y colores...
> tijeras, pegamento, cinta adhesiva OK idem
> 
> y que sé yo qué más, pero nada que yo hubiese guardado en mi plumier hace veinticinco años.
> (Agghh. ¿Tantos? ¿Ya?)


----------



## Cranc

Chuches, en España suelen ser dulces (para niños), de chucherias

C


----------



## romarsan

Hola Rosangelus,
Me sé algunas de las propuestas de Alexa
chichos  que es esto?
Es una variante de chuchos = perros

chuches que es esto?
Como te ha dicho Cranc es una abreviatura de chucherías (golosinas)

rotus que es esto?
Abreviatura de "rotuladores"

Aquí lo dicen los niños en su lenguaje habitual
Un abrazo


----------



## Cristina.

Chicho = rizo , pero no creo que guardara rizos en el estuche.

Chuches = golosinas , es el acortamiento de *chuche*rías. Es como *chuche*ar en Venezuela (comer golosinas)
Rotus = rotuladores


----------



## ROSANGELUS

romarsan said:


> Hola Rosangelus,
> Me sé algunas de las propuestas de Alexa
> chichos  que es esto?
> Es una variante de chuchos = perros
> 
> chuches que es esto?
> Como te ha dicho Cranc es una abreviatura de chucherías (golosinas)
> 
> rotus que es esto?
> Abreviatura de "rotuladores"
> 
> Aquí lo dicen los niños en su lenguaje habitual
> Un abrazo


 
Hummmm! lo de las chuches, debí suponerlo...
a que llaman rotuladores? tal ves acá les tenemos otro nombre.
y no me queda claro lo de chichos...

Gracias a los tres.


----------



## aceituna

Yo tampoco he pillado lo de los chichos... será algo típico del sur.

Aquí tienes una foto de unos rotuladores.

Saludos


----------



## Cristina.

Los rotuladores se llaman *marcadores *en América Latina.
Esto , esto , esto , esto .


----------



## fsabroso

Cristina. said:


> Los rotuladores se llaman *marcadores *en América Latina.
> Esto , esto , esto , esto .


No en toda América Latina 

Hola:

En Perú se llaman "resaltador", en Chile "destacador".

Este hilo servirá>
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=733073


----------



## Cristina.

Gracias, fsabroso, bueno es saberlo.
Como curiosidad, el DRAE solo contempla *marcador* : 
*7. *m._ Am. Cen._,_ Arg._,_ Ec._,_ Par._ y_ Ur._ *rotulador* (instrumento para escribir o dibujar).
Ya sé que esto no quiere decir nada, que hay palabras válidas que se usan en otros países y que no vienen contempladas en el DRAE.

En Chile y El Salvador también se llama *plumón *(viene contemplada en el DRAE.)


----------



## Cranc

Hola a todos, 

Solo deciros que en España se usa la palabra rotulador, no solo para los "marcadores" (que entiendo son los que usamos para destacar una palabra), sinó los que "pintan", los de colores con los que se hace un trazo y que sirven para dibujar como los lápices de colores...

C


----------



## fsabroso

Cristina. said:


> Gracias, fsabroso, bueno es saberlo.
> Como curiosidad, el DRAE solo contempla *marcador* :
> *7. *m._ Am. Cen._,_ Arg._,_ Ec._,_ Par._ y_ Ur._ *rotulador* (instrumento para escribir o dibujar).
> Ya sé que esto no quiere decir nada, que hay palabras válidas que se usan en otros países y que no vienen contempladas en el DRAE.
> 
> En Chile y El Salvador también se llama *plumón *(viene contemplada en el DRAE.)


Plumón y resaltador no son lo mismo.

Plumón es para escribir.
Resaltador/destacador es para resaltar un texto, así *clíck*


----------



## Cristina.

Vale, muchas gracias por aclararlo, es que los españoles, como ha dicho Cranc, denominamos "rotuladores" a ambos (tanto los que resaltan como los que solo escriben) .
Rotuladores (el amarillo es para resaltar el texto realizando un trazo grueso sobre la palabra o frase así, el rojo es para escribir o para subrayar el texto)
Saludos,


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Cristina. said:


> Gracias, fsabroso, bueno es saberlo.
> Como curiosidad, el DRAE solo contempla *marcador* :
> *7. *m._ Am. Cen._,_ Arg._,_ Ec._,_ Par._ y_ Ur._ *rotulador* (instrumento para escribir o dibujar).
> Ya sé que esto no quiere decir nada, que hay palabras válidas que se usan en otros países y que no vienen contempladas en el DRAE.
> 
> En Chile y El Salvador también se llama *plumón *(viene contemplada en el DRAE.)


 
Tenés toda la razón Cristina. Ese (plumón) es precisamente el nombre con el que conocemos, en El Salvador, a los rotuladores, término que por cierto, acá es poco usado. Los que sirven para resaltar parte de un texto, al menos yo he oído que les llaman resaltadores. En cuanto a los marcadores, son parecidos a los plumones, pero de punta más fina; son distintos, especialmente por la fineza del trazo.

Saludos.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

aceituna said:


> Yo tampoco he pillado lo de los chichos... será algo típico del sur.
> 
> Aquí tienes una foto de unos rotuladores.
> 
> Saludos


ok. gracias, como dijiste eso son marcadores por acá....


fsabroso said:


> No en toda América Latina
> 
> Hola:
> 
> En Perú se llaman "resaltador", en Chile "destacador".
> 
> Este hilo servirá>
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=733073


Acá resaltador son los fluorescentes, y destacador no se usa.



Ayutuxte said:


> Tenés toda la razón Cristina. Ese (plumón) es precisamente el nombre con el que conocemos, en El Salvador, a los rotuladores, término que por cierto, acá es poco usado. Los que sirven para resaltar parte de un texto, al menos yo he oído que les llaman resaltadores. En cuanto a los marcadores, son parecidos a los plumones, pero de punta más fina; son distintos, especialmente por la fineza del trazo.
> 
> Saludos.


Acá estan los marcadores gruesos, finos, para pizarra acrilica, indelebles...


----------



## ismael37

Y seguimos sin saber qué son los chichos...........


----------



## romarsan

Alexa, por favor, ¡nos rendimos!
¿Qué son los chichos?
Lo único que he encontrado son unos personajes de dibujos que se llaman "chichos".
¿Son muñequitos o cromos de dibujos animados?


----------



## ROSANGELUS

ismael37 said:


> Y seguimos sin saber qué son los chichos...........


 


romarsan said:


> Alexa, por favor, ¡nos rendimos!
> ¿Qué son los chichos?


Chichos...chichos...hummmm!
Esperaremos, si es cuestión de hacer conjeturas, pues me atrevo a decir que puede ser una abrevitura coloquial de algun otro comestible.


----------



## Cranc

Es posible que sea algo de comer:


http://centros3.pntic.mec.es/cp.inguanzo/alumnos1.htm

*www.turismobierzo.com/gastronomia/varios.htm
*
Aunque si és a eso a lo que se refiere el texto original, no sé si és muy adecuado llevar-lo en el estuche!

C


----------



## bb008

*Rotulador* es un aparatico que se utiliza en dibujo técnico, pero no lo consigo. Lo que muchos de ustedes llaman rotuladores nosotros le llamamos marcadores y los más gruesos de intenta fosforescente resaltadores.

Eso de chichos, chuches y demás primera vez que lo oígo, tal vez como dijo Rosa asociar chuches con "chucherías".

Una pregunta y el compás, lo conocen cómo compás o lo conocen con otro nombre.


----------



## Cristina.

Compás . Sí, es lo mismo.
Mira . Se utilizan en España todos estos términos. (bueno, se utiliza más "goma" que "borrador")

Y dice "estuche", no "plumier"


----------



## aceituna

Si por compás, te refieres a esto, lo llamamos igual


----------



## bb008

Bueno en la escuela y liceo le llamabamos rotulador a uno de los accesorios del compás


----------



## ROSANGELUS

bb008 said:


> *Rotulador* es un aparatico que se utiliza en dibujo técnico, pero no lo consigo. Lo que muchos de ustedes llaman rotuladores nosotros le llamamos marcadores y los más gruesos de intenta fosforescente resaltadores.


Bb, te refieres a la plantilla para hacer letras, que en ocasiones utilizabamos lo que yo llamo rotuladores que son reglitas con las letras perforadas...algo así. es eso?


 para mi son estas, pero las habían más modernas, bnueno hace unos veinte años, cuando estudiaba... eran reglas con letras y un brazo, para moldear las letras con marcador, lapiz o lo que quieras.


----------



## alexacohen

Hola a todos, siento llegar tan tarde.
Soy incapaz de ver todas las respuestas del hilo: mi pantalla se engancha en el tercer post (de Ro) y a partir de ahí sólo veo números (lenguaje binario, supongo).

Lamento haber usado el lenguaje de mis hijas para contestar en el hilo del "plumier", que os ha dejado a la mayoría sin entender nada de nada. Por lo que puedo leer, todos habéis identificado los objetos que guardan mis hijas en el estuche (incluidas fotos de Orlando Bloom) excepto los "chichos".

Los "chichos" o "chichitos" son los coleteros (¿gomas del pelo?), normalmente forrados con diferentes tipos de tela. Los más grandes, para recoger todo el pelo en una cola de caballo son los "chichos". Los más pequeños, del diámetro de un dedo, que sirven para recoger el pelo en multitud de trencitas "chichitos".

Gracias a todas (y todos) por vuestra paciencia, especialmente a Rosangelus.


----------



## aceituna

¡Gracias, Alexa! Nos tenías con el alma en vilo 
No lo había oído antes... ¿es típico de Graná?


----------



## bb008

ROSANGELUS said:


> Bb, te refieres a la plantilla para hacer letras, que en ocasiones utilizabamos lo que yo llamo rotuladores que son reglitas con las letras perforadas...algo así. es eso?
> 
> 
> para mi son estas, pero las habían más modernas, bnueno hace unos veinte años, cuando estudiaba... eran reglas con letras y un brazo, para moldear las letras con marcador, lapiz o lo que quieras.


 

No nunca le dije rotuladores a esas plantillas, solo plantillas de letras, pero al aparatico sí, exactamente le deciamos rotuladores, lo colocabas y él te ayudaba a moldear las letras... (era algo así, lo que pasa es que casi no lo recuerdo, hace tanto tiempo)


----------



## ROSANGELUS

alexacohen said:


> Hola a todos, siento llegar tan tarde.
> Los "chichos" o "chichitos" son los coleteros (¿gomas del pelo?), normalmente forrados con diferentes tipos de tela. Los más grandes, para recoger todo el pelo en una cola de caballo son los "chichos". Los más pequeños, del diámetro de un dedo, que sirven para recoger el pelo en multitud de trencitas "chichitos".
> 
> Gracias a todas (y todos) por vuestra paciencia, especialmente a Rosangelus.


¡Dios es grande y existe!...

Por fin, ya me volvió el alma al cuerpo...uff! 

Bueno Alexa, eso por acá son colitas, moñeritas, ganchitos, pinzas, etc.

Saludos y gracias por tu amable aclaratoria...


----------



## alexacohen

aceituna said:


> ¡Gracias, Alexa! Nos tenías con el alma en vilo
> No lo había oído antes... ¿es típico de Graná?


Para decir la verdad, estoy tan acostumbrada a oírlo que ni siquiera pensé que se trataba de un localismo.

Pero un localismo gallego y no andaluz, ya que mis hijas son de Santiago de Compostela. 
Los gallegos tienen una forma diferente de hablar español. A veces "no los doy entendido" ni yo .


----------



## Jellby

bb008 said:


> *Rotulador* es un aparatico que se utiliza en dibujo técnico, pero no lo consigo



Quiza te refieras a un rapidógrafo, normalmente llamados "rotring", por la marca más conocida. Pero caray, yo ese nombre me lo acabo de encontrar, creo recordar que había otra palabra, y no es "tiralíneas" (que es otro intrumento)... Ah, ya lo encontré, se llama también "*estilógrafo*".


----------



## bb008

Jellby said:


> Quiza te refieras a un rapidógrafo, normalmente llamados "rotring", por la marca más conocida. Pero caray, yo ese nombre me lo acabo de encontrar, creo recordar que había otra palabra, y no es "tiralíneas" (que es otro intrumento)... Ah, ya lo encontré, se llama también "*estilógrafo*".


 

Creo que es "tiralínea".

En cuanto al rapidógrafo nosotros decimos "rapidógraf", no sé por que nos comemos la o.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

No Bb, debe ser un error en tu entorno, en las lpapelerías/librerías y en la universidad todos les dicen, Rapidógrafo...me consta.
Y tiralíneas , casi no se usa.
Pero eso no es lo que llamamos por acá rotulador. Son las plantillas que te mencioné antes.


----------



## Roberthvack

Hola 
Chicho es una denominaciòn de Perro en lengua valenciana, utilizada mayoritariamente por personas senectas de la comunidad valenciana.
Repito es una denominaciòn no su palabra, pues perro en valenciano real es GOS


----------



## v2379

En el DRAE he encontrado la palabra

*chicho**.*


*1. *m. coloq. Rizo pequeño de cabello que cae sobre la frente y es propio del peinado de mujeres y niños.


----------



## lamonjaenana

Sin duda alguna, CHICHO es el coletero. Llevo colocando chichos ocho años (y medio) y doy fe. No digo que no sea el rizo, pero, salvo que sea de tu cantante favorito/a, y como forma de fanatismo, no entiendo que eso se guarde en un pupitre.
Por cierto, es una palabra muy usada en Galicia (bueno, en Coruña, que, si no, se me echa encima la comunidad gallega que jamás lo había escuchado).

Ah, por cierto, lo de AFILA también es muy gallego. De hecho, allí (bueno, en Coruña...) no se dice sacapuntas, sino afila o afilalápices (los cursis, solamente). Quizá sea porque en gallego se dice afialapis.

Saludos,

nacho


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Acá alguien muy chicho es alguien que se cree mucho, que según el puede estar a la altura de cualquier circunstancia.

- Yo voy y le digo al jefe que es hora de salir.
- ¿Ah, muy chicho? Anda, ve y dile a ver qué pasa.


----------

